# Funniest Part in Gotrek & Felix



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

The thread title is self-explanatory: Basically, what do you think is the funniest chapter or even just the funniest bit from the _Gotrek and Felix_ series?

For me, it would either be The Mark of Slaanesh (especially the second encounter with the mutants and when the physician guy said Gotrek would be better "any moment now" an hour ago) or The Mutant Master (both from _Trollslayer_). The Mutant Master is probably first place, since it was pretty much all comedy. Albrecht FTW. "Felix Jaeger, with your la-de-da accent and your my-father's-a-rich-merchant-so-I'm-too-good-for-your-sort manners!" And when Felix is all like "Yay we're gonna be heroes :yahoo:" so goes "OK where are the kiddies?:angry:" and then Albrecht goes "You killed dem all because they was my mutant minions lol :rofl:". Then Felix is just "... Oh."


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

I can't remember what book it's in, but Gotrek says something about hating boats, trees, and elves. Had me busting my gut.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Its in the first story of_ Trollslayer_, where Felix tells Gotrek they should stay the night in an inn. 
Gotrek: "you are feeble manling. Cowardly too". 
Felix: "they'll have ale....".
Gotrek: "But sometimes your suggestions have merit.":laugh:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

"I have nothing against wanton violence, manling, but why are you strangling that old man?"


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

^LOL, I do recall that line, but which book was it from? Also whenever elves are present, lots of LOL's usually ensue, mainly because Gotrek is pissed (even more than usual:grin. _Giantslayer_ is funny because Teclis is with them for the whole book, and then obviously _Elfslayer_ too, there's one scene where their elf ally tells Gotrek he should cut his nasty beard, lmao. I thought Gotrek's was going to kill all of them. Felix saves the day of course.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It was the one where they encounter the Slaanesh Cultists in Trollslayer - Gotrek takes a Sling to the head, and loses his wits - they find an Alchemist, who gives the typical "tallest tower on the highest mountain" quest, to return, only to find that the potion doesn't work. In anger, Felix picks up a pestle, launches it, missing the alchemist, and hitting Gotrek in the face, "rescrambling" his brains.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

LMAO, thats right. Good times.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

The second attack by the mutants was particularly LOL.
And how can I forget Thanquol telling his fellow Skaven that Warlord Klaw has died?
"Fellow skaven, grievous news! Warlord Klaw is dead, killed in a terrible accident involving a loaded crossbow and an exploding donkey!"


----------



## holy bolter (Dec 22, 2010)

Right at the start of troll slayer when they meet an old woman in am inn who is crying .... gotreks question is "what discomfits the Hag ?" - I just thought that casual insult was hilarious.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Thats how Gotrek operates with manlings and womanlings:biggrin:


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

Snorri crushing the vampire with the chandelier made me laugh my ass off.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

Also, I forgot the part in Dameonslayer where Ulrika tells Felix exactly what he did the night before when he got drunk and challenged Snorri to an arm-wrestling match and won a bet that he couldn't climb the tower outside the mansion. Funnier still is when Felix goes into the courtyard and sees that Snorri's head is in the bucket of vodka. Then Snorri takes his head out of the bucket and says to Felix, "About that gold piece that Snorri owes you... Snorri will pay you when we get back form the Chaos Wastes."


----------



## GhostMaker1206 (Jan 8, 2011)

for me it has to be anything gotrek says about elves haha gets me everytime :grin:


----------



## vulcan666 (Jun 19, 2010)

the bit where teclis, gotrek and felix are travling in that passage way full of deamons and gotrek starts smacking them and of course it threatens to burst the bubble.
or heck the bit where they first encounter the dragon and felix actually acts braver than the dwarfs.


----------



## Alvarius (May 10, 2011)

:biggrin: Does anybody know what the next book in the Felix & Gotrek series is about? Lizardslayer? Dwarfslayer (Chaos Dwarf that is)? What´s there left?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

There is no more Gotrek and Felix Books to come out. There haven't been since Bill King's left Black Library. Now we're left with Piss poor imitations that share only the names. .


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

its been that long since i read gotrek and felix but my favourite bits are usually when felix has just about had enough of following Gotrek on his death journey and Gotrek reminds him of his oath which usually has Felix lookkng like he wondered how drunk he was to have agreed to it....that and riding in one of the dwarf machines...looks like he always wants to kiss the blessed earth of Taal when he gets out.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

Vaz said:


> There is no more Gotrek and Felix Books to come out. There haven't been since Bill King's left Black Library. Now we're left with Piss poor imitations that share only the names. .


Agreed iv stopped buying the new ones as they are just poop, as for the funnys bits there is so many to choose from i dont know were to start lol.

But the stuff with the skaven are normally funny or the dwarf slayer in dragon slayer that is a sex pest but is realy fugley lol.


----------



## Gochu85 (Jun 17, 2011)

Been awhile since I read the novels, but they were by far my favorite Black Library books. I have to agree with Cranvill, most anything with the skaven was pretty funny. That and the majority of Snorri and Gotrex conversations.


----------

